

What is it with Flash? - dillon

So, as almost everyone has heard, and if you haven't heard Adobe's Flash is now going to be integrated into Google Chrome.<p>Don't get me wrong, I respect Google, but I think that Flash is about the dumbest thing in the world. It is unnecessary and slow, especially for older machines. I could get into more depth of why Flash is dumb and HTML5 is very capable of handling videos in Youtube. Yes, you won't be able to play Adventure Quest (the best flash game), but that game is terrible. The iPad won't have Flash, because Apple is smart.<p>My whole point of this post is because I respect Linux based companies a lot more than Apple, and I came across this. http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.30/#rnusers.epiphany<p>It looks like an almost unknown browser is going to become my new main browser.
======
chipsy
You haven't made a coherent argument.

"I came across this" and then you vaguely link to a giant list of features,
presumably implying that "disable all plugins" relates to "Flash is the
dumbest thing in the world," Also, iPad.

Was this post written by some kind of newsfeed-regurgitating bot? Why am I
even replying?

